# Hotel Estimate



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I have been asked by a local hotel to submit a quote for plowing and salting their lot.
I am also including shoveling the walks. So far no problem.
Now they want me to include cleaning off the guests cars as part of the service. They have agreed to a waiver that I am not liable for any damage to the cars while removing snow blah blah blah.
Now for the question.
How would you estimate clearing off the cars?
I am basing my quote on keeping a truck at that facility during the whole snow event (1 inch trigger) at a certain rate per hour and a fixed price for salt per application.The snow will be pushed to 3 set places in the lot.
Removed by payloader within 24 hours as a seperate charge under a blizzard clause in the contract.
I am also including in my cost per hour a set price for 2 guys snowblowing walks and cleaning off cars as the guests need them, or cleaning them all off when the snow stops.
Does this make sense or am I missing something.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

you may have a problem as far as clearing off the guests cars. Some people may not like someone they don't know touching their cars, also you may set off the cars alarm. Is the hotel going to expressly assume the liability if someone says the car was scratched by you removing the snow from it? And why are they shopping for a new contract this late in the season?


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Hotels are a pia like condos, price it apprpriately, especially now mid season. I would definately pass on the guests cars idea. As a hotel guest, I would NOT want anyone clearing off my car. And who's to say that the guests will not come after you directly? The hotel can sign all the waivers they want, but in order for the waiver to at all be in force, each and every guest would need to sign it as well. The hotel probably already states to the guests that it's not responsible for theft, damage, etc. But you know for sure, if someone claimed you damaged their car when you cleared the snow off of it, the hotel would be right there pointing the finger at you!


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

I Have A Hotel Contract With 2 Trucks And A Machine Running At All Times And Let Me Tell You, Nothing But Grief With The Guest. Most Of Them Are From Out Of Town And Dont Kno How To Drive In Snow And The Others Park Excactly Where You Dont Want Them To. I Dont Know If I Would Touch The Cars Because Of The Liability. Someone Could Say You Scrathed My Benz Or Broke My Wiper Or Something Stupid Even With The Waiver. As Far As Price I Would Probably Charge 35.00 Per Hour Like I Would For A Shoveler And Just Have The Guy That Snowblows To Hit The Cars Every So Often.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I was asked to give them an estimate for next year. The guy plowing now is doing a real lousy job. He was a friend of the old General manager who is no longer there.
I had to bail him out during the last storm when his truck broke and could not be fixed on site. Thats how I was asked to quote this job.
The hotel sends out their own people to clean off the customer cars so they asked me for a price for me to do it. But liability wise I will pass on that. 
I will have them sweep the snow to the parking lot and remove it then.

Thanks for the input on this one.payup


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

hey bud what if you were to be ruff in your estimate, how big are the lots at this hotel? is it a short stay hotel or do they support functions,weddings,meetings for corprate people,ect..... they have real high expectations and i also notice you only have a bronco? these kind of places need alot of detail when it comes to treating the lots, are you planning on buying a truck with a spreader?? will you need a machine to go curb to curb and push the piles back? just mtc


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

I have spent a lot of time going over this estimate. Actually making a time study by going over the lots as if I was plowing. We are pretty good there.
I can buy another truck that is a F-350 with a western V-plow on it.
That will be used to push the snow to certain areas that have been identified as "snow stacking" spots.
The F-350 also has a salter since they do not want any dirt in the lot.
The bronco will be used to get in the tight area's, backdrag the garage doors and push the snow away from the cars towards the lot where the F-350 will scoop and stack.
The hotel is a Business hotel with weddings and meetings and yes, they expect a lot which is why I want this one. They dont mind paying for good service.
I also have access to a payloader to remove the snow if need be.
Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------

